# Question about trucks and equipments could affect business's viewing?



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It pop to me when I was look at lawnsite.com 's thread about oldest F250 which I feel it make their business look bad and low baller.


Question if truck in great shape but it very old or new truck with hell rot body or dents? Which you would choose if customers or client judge on your trucks or equipments?


Would 1980 or up vehicles ok for business or they wouldn't hiring you because they see truck that are too old to be use? 

What about if you have brand new truck and they see truck then they feel they are rip off so they go find another one who have old truck?


Just want learn more before buy any truck with diesel in summer. Plan use for mobile welder and locksmith.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Personal apperence is more important then what the truck looks like.
If you go in dressed and talking like a kid then I wouldn't hire you.


----------



## PremierPM (Feb 15, 2010)

You can't make everyone happy. 
I personally like being comfortable when I plow. 
That's kinda hard to do in a old junker.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok I see.

Sound I better go with old truck with diesel over truck with computer that control engine or transmission.

What about sign on truck? Mostly I see worst that I would be embarrassed to have on my truck. They just use sticker which look cheap. Would magnet sign with picture of stuff is best?


I notice landscapes here they are good size company but employer wear terrible clothes or half naked.

Who would do remove t-shirt to work during summer? If I was boss I would request t-shirt on or you off this company.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

obviously newer looks better in any customer eyes...personal appearance and how you communicate is also extremely important


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Mil,
As stated personal appearance and how you carry yourself is far more important than anything-especially when trying to land new clients/work for new clients for the first time. 
You can have old vehicles/equipment and still be and look professional. I understand what you are saying about the new truck (prices are high because he needs to make payments) versus old truck (lowballer,not properly equipped to perform the job). The hardest part is getting your foot in the door-once potential customers get to talk to you,check your references and finally see your work they really won't care what you are driving or using. The business climate today for just about anything is so competitive;along with there being so many conmen and rip-off artist's out there-people are just looking for some one honest,and they want to feel like they are getting what they are paying for. 
As far as working 1/2 naked (no shirt)-I think it all depends on where and who you are working for. If it is in a commercial/retail/industrial setting than you better look professional. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Just maintain what you have. I agree with the previous posts YOU are what represents your company the most! If you talk intelligent, look like you maintain yourself and can prove you do great work then whatever your equipment looks like is not as important. Now with that being said it doesnt mean to let your equipment deteriorate, you MUST take care of whatever you have. It doesnt matter if it is old or brand new, just as long as it looks proffesional, and is reliable.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

common sense tells you the guy with the older, well maintained, reliable truck stands to have a greater profit margin than the guy with the brand new $40,000 truck. 

now if you pull up in a 15 year truck dropping oil all over the place, fuming up the air, with rotted fenders - odds are you won't get the job.

if the next guys pulls up with the same model truck that is well maintained, he will not have a problem making the sale as long as his price is right and he carries himself professionally.

the point is, you don't need the 40G truck to get the job. but if you want the brand new equipment go get it, but just realize you'll be working jobs to pay it off for a lot longer than you would a nice, reliable used truck. 

and the guy having an old truck being a lowballer is a bunch of BS. i'll plow the same driveway for the same money as the guy with the new truck. only difference is i'll finish with more profit.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

linckeil;1034193 said:


> common sense tells you the guy with the older, well maintained, reliable truck stands to have a greater profit margin than the guy with the brand new $40,000 truck.


LOL, Really???

I had similar thoughts like that back when I was 14 too.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034215 said:


> LOL, Really???
> 
> I had similar thoughts like that back when I was 14 too.


all things being equal, yes. but like the old saying goes, common sense isn't always common. maybe you took a shot to your head shortly after turning 14? now if you're the type of guy that can't change a light bulb when it blows and has to go to the dealer to get it fixed, then maybe an older truck isn't an option for you. but i've been at it for 15 years now and i wouldn't do it any other way. to each his own.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

linckeil;1034217 said:


> all things being equal, yes. but like the old saying goes, common sense isn't always common. maybe you took a shot to your head shortly after turning 14? now if you're the type of guy that can't change a light bulb when it blows and has to go to the dealer to get it fixed, then maybe an older truck isn't an option for you. but i've been at it for 15 years now and i wouldn't do it any other way. to each his own.


He's had more then a couple shots to the head. LOL


----------



## snowman4 (Nov 25, 2007)

JD Dave;1034239 said:


> He's had more then a couple shots to the head. LOL


:laughing:


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

linckeil;1034193 said:


> common sense tells you the guy with the older, well maintained, reliable truck stands to have a greater profit margin than the guy with the brand new $40,000 truck. QUOTE]
> 
> Let me educate you first, because you sound stupid. So let me tell you something....
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

creativedesigns;1034290 said:


> linckeil;1034193 said:
> 
> 
> > common sense tells you the guy with the older, well maintained, reliable truck stands to have a greater profit margin than the guy with the brand new $40,000 truck. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

haha, took me a second, then I spotted it! Although I truly hate to admit this, Cre does have a point that you cannot judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034290 said:


> linckeil;1034193 said:
> 
> 
> > common sense tells you the guy with the older, well maintained, reliable truck stands to have a greater profit margin than the guy with the brand new $40,000 truck. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)




----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

JohnnyRoyale;1034292 said:


> creativedesigns;1034290 said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me the news Cre not the *whether*.:laughing:
> ...


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

toby4492;1034383 said:


>


Troll..........


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

" Quote by linckeil "i'm with JD - there's been several blows to your head over the years.[/QUOTE]

You leave Dave S outta this. Until your ready to continue on with some logistics about this point, I suggest you speak your own mind, not what someone else said.

Let me know when your ready again so I can school ur dead beat brain....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

For what its worth, I just got off the phone with a potential client for next season, who told me that she's had the current provider for the last two seasons, and pay more because she knows that they have late model trucks, and plenty of backups just in case, because three seasons ago, they had a cheap guy, with an old truck, that broke down during a blizzard on a friday afternoon and cost their business a TON of money. I said, I'll send you a picture of our fleet along with our bid, We are more than equipped.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034432 said:


> " Quote by linckeil "i'm with JD - there's been several blows to your head over the years.


You leave Dave S outta this. Until your ready to continue on with some logistics about this point, I suggest you speak your own mind, not what someone else said.

Let me know when your ready again so I can school ur dead beat brain....[/QUOTE]

boy o boy are you slow.... i made the point, dave agreed, and i affirmed it a third time. i've been speaking my mind all along. you, however are putting words in my mouth to suit whatever your agenda is. it seems real convenient how you failed to address any of the questions I made in my last post... could it be because maybe you are beginning to realize how stupid you sound?

and fyi - "logistics" is the management of a flow of resources from one point to another. so i'm not quite sure how we can "continue on with some logistics about this point" as you mention? how is that even possible in this context???

but you know it all, so i'm sure you can tell me. i'll expect an answer to this question about the same time i get some answers on the questions I posted earlier…..

and please, don't school my dead beat brain too badly.... LOL....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

" Quote by linckeil" boy o boy are you slow.... i made the point, dave agreed, and i affirmed it a third time. i've been speaking my mind all along. you, however are putting words in my mouth to suit whatever your agenda is. it seems real convenient how you failed to address any of the questions I made in my last post... could it be because maybe you are beginning to realize how stupid you sound?

and fyi - "logistics" is the management of a flow of resources from one point to another. so i'm not quite sure how we can "continue on with some logistics about this point" as you mention? how is that even possible in this context???

but you know it all, so i'm sure you can tell me. i'll expect an answer to this question about the same time i get some answers on the questions I posted earlier…..

and please, don't school my dead beat brain too badly.... LOL.... [/QUOTE]

Lets get technical. I used the word "logistics" as an adjective, pretaining to the management of the details of an operation. In other words, re-read ur original post & provide answers to why an old truck makes more profit margines than a new truck?

Please give an ethical response towards that specific statement.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

My new 96 GMC cost just as much to keep plated and maintain as my new 2007 truck. Both are reliable and both seem to be getting old fast. Point is.... I bought them both new paid a little more but have recouped the cost and plan on buying another (new in 2011.) That new truck quickly gets old and fretting about the cost means your not planning properly, as you get older it becomes more about comfort.( AND POWER OHH,OHH,OHH,OH,OOHHH.)
JMO


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

"pretaining" what the hell is that??? 

take a deep breathe and think about things before you type. an ethical response? ehtics deals with morals. you are on a role....

but i will give you a very simple breakdown of why a used truck has the potential to make more profits than a new truck, everything else being equal. this will be so simple that even you stand a chance of getting it. here goes...

2000 F350 - cost $12,000. fuel usage same as 2011 model. vehicle insurance $600/yr. property taxes $400/yr. maintanance $2000/yr. tax benefit of ownership (1,000/yr)


2011 F350 - cost $40,000. fuel usage same as 2000 model. vehicle insurance $3000/yr. property taxes $1,400/yr. maintanance covered by warranty. tax benefit of ownership ($4,000/yr.) 


now this is a very, very simple hypothetical example. but let me do the math for you cus simple addition/subtracting may be asking too much...

2000 F350 - 14,000 cash outflow in year one assuming truck paid in full. $2,000 cash outflow for each year after year 1 until full depreciation is reached.

2011 F350 - 39,300 cash outflow in year one assuming truck paid in full. $400 cash outflow for each year after year 1 until full depreciation is reached.

so lets take this one step further.... after 1 year of use of the 2011 model, you will have outlayed the same amount of cash to get 14 years of use out of the 2000 model. now there is much more to this analysis, but these are the basics.

i hope this response is "ethical" enough for you.... 

can i please get an "ethical" response to any of my questions?


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Linckeil, Your head is BIG like a watermellon right now. Go back to bed, and when you wake up you will realize that you still don't make any sense.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034468 said:


> Linckeil, Your head is BIG like a watermellon right now. Go back to bed, and when you wake up you will realize that you still don't make any sense.


your brillance never ceases to amaze me. insults and name calling is the best you can do?? you add zero value. when is this "dead beat brain schooling" going to come that you promised me? you were going to educate me. all i get from you is "go back to bed"? what a clown. i can't dumb things down much more for you.

anyway, thanks for the debate - you were quite the adversary (look it up if its too big of a word for you)... its been fun.

and try to keep that noggin of yours from suffering too many more blows. a hard hat would be a good idea... stay safe.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

linckeil;1034490 said:


> your brillance never ceases to amaze me. insults and name calling is the best you can do?? you add zero value. when is this "dead beat brain schooling" going to come that you promised me? you were going to educate me. all i get from you is "go back to bed"? what a clown. i can't dumb things down much more for you.
> 
> anyway, thanks for the debate - you were quite the adversary (look it up if its too big of a word for you)... its been fun.
> 
> and try to keep that noggin of yours from suffering too many more blows. a hard hat would be a good idea... stay safe.


As far as my last post, I told you the truth about ur head being BIG. Not really name calling if you ask me?!? But at least it shows how sensitive you are about being wrong!


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034511 said:


> As far as my last post, I told you the truth about ur head being BIG. Not really name calling if you ask me?!? But at least it shows how sensitive you are about being wrong!


yes sir, you sure did show me!!! i'm crying my eyes out over here. that schooling you gave me really taught me my lesson!! i hope my head returns to its normal size soon! you sure did prove that you are my better. juggling all those facts you presented has my head spinning!!!!

and remember, don't leave the house without that helmet. i'm worried about you buddy.. :salute:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

quality of work is what gets you the work you actually want.................. not the truck plow mower blower trimmer


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

kashman;1034525 said:


> quality of work is what gets you the work you actually want.................. not the truck plow mower blower trimmer


Exactly!!!  (post above makes perfect sense)

Note to linckeil : No matter how hard you try to think, ur head must be the size of a helium balloon now!

So you merely broke down the cost difference between a new & old truck. So what??? Who cares???

You put me in a $25K truck or a $60K truck, im still going to make net over $100K this year. Just because I can work smarter than you, doesn't mean I make less if I have an expensive truck. 
In fact, I make MORE operating a new truck cause time is labor! (see if you can figure that one out!)


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

creativedesigns;1034542 said:


> Note to linckeil : No matter how hard you try to think, ur head must be the size of a helium balloon now!
> 
> So you merely broke down the cost difference between a new & old truck. So what??? Who cares???
> 
> ...


note to creativedesign - we are all a bit dumber after being subjected to your ramblings. you've proved your intelligence level over and over. you can stop now.

we'll all so proud of your earnings that you throw around. we all strive to be you.

and i will remember that "time is labor" LMFAO!!!!! WTF is that??????? "time is labor" dude, you are so tweaked i almost feel bad laughing at you!!!!!!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

You still haven't answered my question about how driving an old truck will make you more money??? Instead of typing a bunch of jumble that simply does not make any sense, why don't you fess up & back urself up without the nonsense typing that you do.

The readers are anxiously waiting.....


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

linckeil;1034549 said:


> and i will remember that "time is labor" LMFAO!!!!! WTF is that??????? "time is labor" ?


My deepest regards towards your stupidness.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

Interesting thread.....hopefully I can still read it all again 2mor.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I know a guy who makes helmets big enough to fit.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1034602 said:


> I know a guy who makes helmets big enough to fit.


LOL, the sticker says Const. Linckeil, aka "Mr.BIG Head" LOL


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

the more money you spend, the more money you make. its a direct colleration in this business. who in their right mind would ever want to reduce costs and increase margin? thats just silly...

well thanks for the lesson creativedesigns. i am in your debt. i've lost a few brain cells after reading whatever it is you are saying, buts it been the most fun i've had on the internet for a while....

like the old saying goes "TIME IS LABOR"!!!!!!!!! so i better get going!! LOL! what a clown...


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

BMWSTUD25;1034600 said:


> hopefully I can still read it all again 2mor.


Why would you want to?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

The one time you like censorship? ha


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

linckeil;1034448 said:


> "pretaining" what the hell is that???
> 
> take a deep breathe and think about things before you type. an ethical response? ehtics deals with morals. you are on a role....
> 
> ...


You're kind of missing the point of reliabilty as to cost of ownership,,,a down vehicle,,isnt simply a PITA,,,it is MASSIVE dollar loss every second. No way around it. Mind you anything can and will breakdown however a 2000 is much more likely to have something fail than a 2011, and i assume you'll fire back with "OH YEA WELL MY FRIEND Joe-Joe HAD A 2011 BREAK DOWN ON DAY ONE." which im sure is possible,,,but just less likely. Also, your factoring in only maintainence,,,,REPAIR is your massive profit killer, as it is something that is an unexpectable variable. A repair can be 1 dollar or 4 grand, and it usually is not schedulable of expected as a fixed maintainence cost woulod be such as tranny flush 1x per year @ 180 dollars for example. Also, new vehicles with loan interest and/or depreciation/expensing can be used quite effectively come april to defray some of your "cost of operation." I think you make some fair points but really have got to think into things a bit further.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Chrisxl64;1034685 said:


> You're kind of missing the point of reliabilty as to cost of ownership,,,a down vehicle,,isnt simply a PITA,,,it is MASSIVE dollar loss every second. No way around it. Mind you anything can and will breakdown however a 2000 is much more likely to have something fail than a 2011, and i assume you'll fire back with "OH YEA WELL MY FRIEND Joe-Joe HAD A 2011 BREAK DOWN ON DAY ONE." which im sure is possible,,,but just less likely. Also, your factoring in only maintainence,,,,REPAIR is your massive profit killer, as it is something that is an unexpectable variable. A repair can be 1 dollar or 4 grand, and it usually is not schedulable of expected as a fixed maintainence cost woulod be such as tranny flush 1x per year @ 180 dollars for example. Also, new vehicles with loan interest and/or depreciation/expensing can be used quite effectively come april to defray some of your "cost of operation." I think you make some fair points but really have got to think into things a bit further.


what you are saying is very fair, makes sense, and is coherent - this is a welcome change. i am well aware of the implications of down time. thats why i have 2 trucks. but to be honest, even if i had 1 brand new truck, i would still want to have a second for the reasons you mention. i factored in maintance of 2 grand a year. most importantly, that covers preventive maintance aswell as unexpected repair. i like to do that as opposed to having something fail at an in-oppurtune time. but things will break without warning - it happens. one of my trucks is a 1996 F350. last year i pulled the motor to replaced the oil pan, radiator support, and exhaust manifolds. i also did a lot more while the motor was out. even this major overhaul cost me under 2 grand. granted, i did the work myself and had the time to do it on weekends cus i have a second truck.

and yes, the analysis was very simple as i mentioned, and like i said, there is a lot more to it. i was doing my best to keep it as simple as possible for one certain poster - but i guess it wasn't simple enough.

like i said from the start, used vechicles work great for me. i know exactly what i'm looking for and take the time to research things really well. i wouldn't do it any other way. but as mentioned, to each his own.

my very simple point all along that a certain someone has somehow been missing is that all else being equal, you stand a greater chance at making a larger margin with a nice, used,reliable, well maintinated truck doing the same work, for the same price as you would in a brand new model. thats it!!!!

and thanks again for a well thought out, intelligent response.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1034304 said:


> haha, took me a second, then I spotted it! Although I truly hate to admit this, Cre does have a point that you cannot judge a book by it's cover.


I think he got aggravated after I called him Stupid.

He got even angrier after he realized it was the truth!


----------



## Chrisxl64 (Dec 10, 2008)

gents im all one for bashing the hell out of each other,,,,but this is getting carried away.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

Chrisxl64;1034705 said:


> gents im all one for bashing the hell out of each other,,,,but this is getting carried away.


its all in good fun. one of us is making a case for our point of view, and the other is doing nothing but name calling.

creativedegenerate is in way too deep to back down now. but i gotta give the kid credit, he can keep up the name calling longer than my 5 year old nephew. and thats all that matters to him.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Girlfight! Lol...


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Im gonna throw my 2 cents in...

I buy a 2004 silverado, for $19,000... in 2008 this truck makes the same amount of money as a new 2010 truck all year long and hasnt broken down once yet, other then small stupid PM work its good to go... Who's further ahead, The guy who only spent 19,000 on a *****in' truck or a guy who spent 58,000 on the exact same truck just 4 years newer? 

in 5 years I turn around and sell the truck for $10,000 so it only costed me $9,000 = $1,800 / year

in 9 years I turn around and sell the "new" truck for $10,000 So now both trucks are the same age when they are being sold, it only costed me $48,000 = $5333 / year

Id say the guy who bought used did net $3533 / year more..

Now, I did just buy a brand new truck a few months ago, but hay, Im the stupid one going by my own numbers....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

with the Canadian Tax system, these things are not as simple as Triple L's numbers, and you also are looking at an absolutely ideal situation. I have 2008's that are needing lots of work. One just cost me $1100 plus tax for a new electronic transmission modual. It also needs alot of basic work that isn't cheap... and that's still a fairly new truck in my mind. It doesn't take long for costs to add up new or old.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

cubicinches;1034760 said:


> Girlfight! Lol...


That is too funny. :laughing:



Triple L;1034769 said:


> Im gonna throw my 2 cents in...
> 
> I buy a 2004 silverado, for $19,000... in 2008 this truck makes the same amount of money as a new 2010 truck all year long and hasnt broken down once yet, other then small stupid PM work its good to go... Who's further ahead, The guy who only spent 19,000 on a *****in' truck or a guy who spent 58,000 on the exact same truck just 4 years newer?
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%
I say put the $58,000 in the bank and sub out the work . Use the clunker to collect the payup


----------



## PrecisionSnow (Jan 26, 2010)

linckeil;1034698 said:


> you stand a greater chance at making a larger margin with a nice, used,reliable, well maintinated truck doing the same work, for the same price as you would in a brand new model. thats it!!!!
> 
> and thanks again for a well thought out, intelligent response.


I think you are bang on....but some other considerations regarding used vehicles are:

- finding the "used, reliable, well maintained truck" - not always easy
- if it is out of warranty, then $2000.00 per year in maintenance seems a bit low.... - I think I average about $3000-4000 per vehicle assuming they are 3/4 or 1 tons and working for at least 20,000 km / 12,000 miles per year 
- most contractors I know send their vehicles out for maintenance and repairs - generally the theory is that one can make more money doing what we do best in the spring, summer and fall such as landscaping, not auto mechanics. 

Ideally, one would probably purchase 1-4 year old vehicles with factory warranties still remaining. The depreciation hit was swallowed by someone else, but the yearly maintenance costs should be similar to a new vehicle for at least several years.

Despite this, I usually purchase my vehicles new, because I don't have the time to do the repairs myself, and think over a 5-10 year ownership period the benefits of buying new are pretty strong.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hmmm not one of the worst informing thread but not the best. that girl fight thing is pretty funn!


----------



## snobgone (Feb 2, 2010)

Hmmm. Ever hear of ROI creative? If you can bill out the same amount for a 14k truck vs a 40k truck then the guy that spent the least and billed the same wins. Do you really think that you can plow that much faster Mr.100k man with a new truck vs and older well maintained truck? There is now doubt you can but not 26k faster. We run new and old trucks and guess which ones are making me more money? The one I dont have a payment on that starts and runs every storm and plows side by side with my 2010s. Go figure. There are pros and cons to owning either one. But please, continue.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)

snobgone;1039958 said:


> Hmmm. Ever hear of ROI creative? If you can bill out the same amount for a 14k truck vs a 40k truck then the guy that spent the least and billed the same wins. Do you really think that you can plow that much faster Mr.100k man with a new truck vs and older well maintained truck? There is now doubt you can but not 26k faster. We run new and old trucks and guess which ones are making me more money? The one I dont have a payment on that starts and runs every storm and plows side by side with my 2010s. Go figure. There are pros and cons to owning either one. But please, continue.


Thanks for posting snobgone, I was reading this thread waiting for someone else to back up linckeil. I don't know of anyone that can plow that much faster with a new truck versus and older truck. If he truly made over $100K off of one truck in one snow plowing season then he should call himself "Mr. Plow" or "Plow King".

Personally I think he's stretching the truth a bit, either way his statistical analysis is way off base. Quote: "You put me in a $25K truck or a $60K truck, im still going to make net over $100K this year. Just because I can work smarter than you, doesn't mean I make less if I have an expensive truck. In fact, I make MORE operating a new truck cause time is labor! (see if you can figure that one out!)"

Lemme see how this equates....
$100K-$25K divided by $25K= 300% ROI (pretty good number eh?)
but according to his statement he'd rather spend $60K on his truck soooo...
$100K-$60K divided by $60K= 66.7% ROI ( since it doesn't matter to Creative, he'll gladly take the 66.7% ROI...piss on that extra $35,000). 
* These numbers don't even take into consideration the depreciation on a new truck. He makes over $100K anyway so whats another $10K-$15K depreciation right?

:laughing:

This thread besides making me laugh, made me do my plowing ROI analysis for the past two seasons.

Two years ago I invested $5k total in a 1992 Silverado 1/2 ton short bed 116" wheel base equipped with 7.5' Snoway 29 series plow. It's great for both residential and small parking lots due to tight turning radius. I do all my own maintenance, the truck has 226,000 miles on it and it is still running strong and it has never had a breakdown. I plow for 8 hours after every 2" or greater snow event and after expenses I make about $1K per event. After expenses I've made $33K plowing in the two seasons and I could sell the truck today for maybe a grand less than I paid for it. So if I sold it and quit plowing today my total ROI would be $33K-$1K / $1K or 640%.

Going back to the original posters question don't worry about how your truck looks just maintain it well and have a backup plan in place in case you have equipment problems. I plow mostly residential estates in a very affluent suburb. My truck is old and ugly but I know how to present myself well as a business man and as a result I keep getting more customers by word of mouth. This year I'm investing in another old Chevy truck with a Snoway plow for next season.


----------



## snow4me (Oct 8, 2008)




----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i have sold more jobs, both landscaping and snow plowing when i show up in my 1994 f250 with ford cancer than my 2001F250super duty diesel that is clean as new.


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

*How the Hell any of you read the orginal post and understood it is beyond me *, Is this guy a mexican? It reads as if he is or he's never finished 3 grade and learn how to put a hole sentance together!!! .


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

littleo92;1045939 said:


> It reads as if he is or he's never finished 3 grade and learn how to put a hole sentance together!!! .


Look who's talking...


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

If you can afford old.....You can afford new


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

cubicinches;1045944 said:


> Look who's talking...


LMAO..
Littleo92: He is Deaf!


----------

